# My new prop based on "the woman in black"



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very, very cool! She's freaking creepy! I want one!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW, that's disturbing. Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing says "eerie" like a head doing a 360


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

How'd ya get the head to turn like that? What motor are you using ?


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

here is more info in it, from Doto. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...oving-creepy-doll-inspired-woman-black-2.html


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

He used the motor from a microwave oven platter/turntable.
Well done!
I didn't see the movie, but now I may have to.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*My haunted Doll*


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I know the turntable in my microwave spins one direction for a bit then turns the other. Is there some kind of resistance thing like on a reindeer motor that might allow you to have a prop head turn one direction and then another?

While Exorcist-style head turnings are creepy, microwave motors might have more value if they had additional uses. I salvaged a couple of motors from working curbies and have been wondering what to do with them.

Rich


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Sadly, I don't think so, as the motor turns only one way, I think. I can ask Doto, he knows his stuff about motors. You might want to use a fan instead, as I did for my Pyramid head (see my youtube vids).


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the doll's spinning head! Looking forward to seeing her completed.


----------

